
Alibaba unveils Pay Watch, a $110 smartwatch clearly inspired by Apple Watch - cryptoz
http://venturebeat.com/2015/09/23/alibaba-unveils-pay-watch-a-110-smartwatch-clearly-inspired-by-apple-watch/
======
ljk
Not sure why it's "clearly inspired" by Apple Watch; Does anyone else think
all the smart watches look the same?

